# moto monster clutch question



## pdub79 (Mar 22, 2009)

i got the yellow secondary and maroon primary do yall think that would be overkill for the 30"monsters? they say they are 48lbs a piece. i had the yellow/maroon with my 32s and did great and they weighed around 53. just wondering what would work best


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You should be fine IMO, if
You don't like it you can always goto a red.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=65

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

if you havent already ordered the monsters give me a shout and ill get you a price


----------

